# Edge RTA from Steam Tuners



## Rob Fisher (23/4/21)

Steam Tuners are well known for their Vape Uplift tanks for popular high-end tanks... now they have released the Edge RTA!
22mm Diameter
30.5mm Height
2ml Juice Capacity
SS-304L Metal Parts
PC1000 Tank
Ultem Chamber
Peak Insulators
8 Center AirPins:
AirPins Included: 1.2-3.0 mm
MTL AirPins set: 0.8-1.0-1.5 mm (Coming soon)
DL AirPins set: 1.8-2.0-2.5 mm (Coming soon)
Made in Greece
RRP: 155 EUR

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/21)

Whooo! My Edge RTA should arrive tomorrow! It's just left Cape Town via Amsterdam via Leipzig via Italy originating in Greece!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/21)

Bazinga! It arrived yesterday but I was fishing all day and was too tired to build it.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/21)

It's build day for the Edge RTA from Steam Tuners in Greece!

It's really well machined and the tolerances are spot on! It comes with an awesome little atty stand with Edge engraved in it. Nice touch. I love the look of it as well! It came with two different airflow pins and I obviously chose the bigger of the two.




The build was easy.






It came with a metal drip tip which I changed for a Siam tip. Easy top fill.




The airflow is spot on for me and it is smooth and quiet. The flavour is on point. This is a really nice 22m RTA! Just wish it had a bigger juice capcity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (1/5/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's build day for the Edge RTA from Steam Tuners in Greece!
> 
> It's really well machined and the tolerances are spot on! It comes with an awesome little atty stand with Edge engraved in it. Nice touch. I love the look of it as well! It came with two different airflow pins and I obviously chose the bigger of the two.
> View attachment 228742
> ...


It is Steam Tuners, hopefully they'll do a bigger capacity tank in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/21)

Resistance said:


> It is Steam Tuners, hopefully they'll do a bigger capacity tank in the future.



Big time! Because 2ml is useless! Such a nice tank but hopeless juice capacity!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/5/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time! Because 2ml is useless! Such a nice tank but hopeless juice capacity!


I figure the tank would be taller if capacity is upgraded. The other option is to have a bigger glass section which could be replaced by a bubble tank, but I admit the stainless tank looks a treat.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/21)

Resistance said:


> I figure the tank would be taller if capacity is upgraded. The other option is to have a bigger glass section which could be replaced by a bubble tank, but I admit the stainless tank looks a treat.



Just spoke to them and a bigger tank is being worked on! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Steam Tuners Edge Extention tank! Now we have an RTA we can take out and about with a decent amount of juice! Happy Days! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

